# when to start fertilaising



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I've just reset my aquarium due to algae problems, I've changed the gravel changed substrate planted new plants but I don't know when to start fertilizing.I have micro and macro elements:K2SO4, K2NO3 KH2PO4 and CSM+B and I want to start fertilizing with EI system so whats the best time starting?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

john.shephard26 said:


> Hi I've just reset my aquarium due to algae problems, I've changed the gravel changed substrate planted new plants but I don't know when to start fertilizing.I have micro and macro elements:K2SO4, K2NO3 KH2PO4 and CSM+B and I want to start fertilizing with EI system so whats the best time starting?


I would start fertilizing now if my nitrate level is below 30 ppm. I will make sure that the tank is fully planted to deter the algae from taking over.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no way of measuring nitrates so I would have to guess but that isn't my only consern.I'm worried about what levels should I keep since I don't have that much plants.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

The question partially depends on you plant load. How planted (heavy, light) is your tank. You could also add some fast growers that would help out compete the algae until your other plants have grown in and established themselves.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

My plant load is medium mostly glossostigma and some rotalla rotundofolia so ...I've noticed green algae on the front and back glass of my tank so I'm freaking out.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

What substrate do you have? I would atleast dose kh2po4 and CSM+b for potassium/phosphorous and micros. 

You definitely need a ammonia/nitrite/nitrate test.

Want to dose as soon as the plants are in, unless you're using mts soil or Amazonia/AS. those have nutrients In them that should last a few months. Otherwise yeah.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

john.shephard26 said:


> I have no way of measuring nitrates so I would have to guess but that isn't my only consern.I'm worried about what levels should I keep since I don't have that much plants.


Since you don't have a test kit, weekly or twice a week water change would help remove excess nitrates. But do start to fertilize now.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

We've all dealt with and algae bloom with a brand new setup. The idea is to find that balance as quick as you can. To help with the algae you may need to adjust your lighting to a shorter period to start our lower you ferts. Some fast growers like Egeria Densa might also help out compete the algae as well.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I use teramagama and laterit in very low proportions since I thought that I could use my fertilizers as for my light period is 5-2-5 the 2 being dark (siesta) and I intend to change 50% of water once since I start with the fertilizers(tomorow).


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Please, anyone, I have serious problems now.Two days ago I've start fertilaising and now its worst.I had some braon alge on my old setup and couple of ours after I used CSN+B it showed up again and today there is some strange algae similar to staghorn.Whats happening?


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you dose anything else besides csm+b? Sounds like you added the micros you needed, but no macros to use them for so the algae is getting worse.


----------

